# what colour is this?



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm desperate to find Andalusian to add too my roller stock , guy approached me online and I'm unsure as too what colour it is? I am unsure and value your feedback


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not sure what you are asking*

The bird in the photo does not look to be a roller and it is certainly not andalusion. The bird in the photo looks like a skycutter, orlik.

It's color looks to be possibly dirty dilute blue check. It is a pretty bird.

Bill


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Jbangelfish, I totally agree with you, but were did you get the bird from, sorry I'm really.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It looks like a roller except for the long flights and seemingly bushy tail. So probably something else or a mix.
But I agree, probably dirty silver check. Or maybe just a regular dirty blue.

Find some indigo and black rollers and you can make andalusians very easily


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm really... bad


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a picture of an andalusian and a pied andalusian Birmingham roller I sold this year. 
Breed black to indigo to get andalusian.
Keith


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Keith C. said:


> Here is a picture of an andalusian and a pied andalusian Birmingham roller I sold this year.
> Breed black to indigo to get andalusian.
> Keith


thanx Keith have let the bird slide


----------

